# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Shoku i Bankes

## doniii

Desha nje Pyetje kam nje shok ne klas dhe e kam ne bank me te jam ulur qe 4 muaj dhe spo di se qfar shoku esht a thua njemend me do per shok apo si 
a mund te me tregoni a ka naj menyr qe me zbulu une ket send se met vertet me do si shok apo me ka armik



nje dit ra xilja me hi ne klas dhe aj me qellim me vonoi me diqka dhe e humba oren

----------


## Mon.Alisa

Sa problem t'madh paskeee :A

----------


## kleadoni

> Desha nje Pyetje kam nje shok ne klas dhe e kam ne bank me te jam ulur qe 4 muaj dhe spo di se qfar shoku esht a thua njemend me do per shok apo si 
> a mund te me tregoni a ka naj menyr qe me zbulu une ket send se met vertet me do si shok apo me ka armik
> 
> 
> 
> nje dit ra xilja me hi ne klas dhe aj me qellim me vonoi me diqka dhe e humba oren


Po ajo arsyeja per te cilen humbe oren ja vlente? Nese po atehere shok i bie  :buzeqeshje: 
Nese te do te miren kuptohet ne diskutime, kuptohet gjate ndihmes qe mund te te japi ne ore te mesimit etj etj

----------


## illyrian rex

Jepja 10 euro borgj dhe shpejt e merr vesh cfar shoku eshte. lol

----------


## Nete

> Desha nje Pyetje kam nje shok ne klas dhe e kam ne bank me te jam ulur qe 4 muaj dhe spo di se qfar shoku esht a thua njemend me do per shok apo si 
> a mund te me tregoni a ka naj menyr qe me zbulu une ket send se met vertet me do si shok apo me ka armik
> 
> 
> 
> nje dit ra xilja me hi ne klas dhe aj me qellim me vonoi me diqka dhe e humba oren


Shume lehte e zbulon,nese ti je i vemendshem ne mesime dhe ai jo,ose veq sa e paske verejte se te ka vonuar ,te hyne ne mesim,nuk mund te jete shoke i mir ,vete ke per ta kuptuar.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## doniii

aaha flm shum per pergjigjet t'gjithve

----------


## thirsty

Shoku forumit

Se vjec jeni ju?

----------


## doniii

jam 17 perse ?

----------


## Konstantin

ate duhet ta zbulosh vet ti, nese te ka shok vertet dhe te vlerson si i till do e tregoj veten ne situata te ndryshme, poashtu do e tregoj edhe nese nuk do jet shok i mir, perderisa ti dyshon tani rri ne distance deri sa ta kuptosh.

----------


## Robbery

> ate duhet ta zbulosh vet ti, nese te ka shok vertet dhe te vlerson si i till do e tregoj veten ne situata te ndryshme, poashtu do e tregoj edhe nese nuk do jet shok i mir, perderisa ti dyshon tani rri ne distance deri sa ta kuptosh.



Degjoje Eric se eshte i ditur.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

> jam 17 perse ?


Sepse kur lexova kete teme mu duke sikur ishe nje femije i vogel. 

Nuk po tallem, sinqerisht e kam.

----------


## doniii

> Sepse kur lexova kete teme mu duke sikur ishe nje femije i vogel. 
> 
> Nuk po tallem, sinqerisht e kam.



hahaah jo ska gje  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## ^SHIU^

Pyete shokun ka akuarium apo jo? Po nuk pati, mbaj distance

----------


## Konstantin

> Pyete shokun ka akuarium apo jo? Po nuk pati, mbaj distance


...........

----------


## doniii

> Pyete shokun ka akuarium apo jo? Po nuk pati, mbaj distance


Po cfare akuariumi per peshq apo qfare ?

----------


## The Godfather.

> Po cfare akuariumi per peshq apo qfare ?


Po akuarium per peshq,
nese nuk ka e as nuk i pelqen... *LARGOHU SA ME SHPEJTE PREJ TIJ!*
rrjedhimisht: ai nuk e pelqen akuariumin, nuk i pelqen peshqit, nuk e pelqen detin DHE NUK I PELQEN FEMRAT!

Rrespekte,
*TheG.*

----------


## ILMGAP

robo kam ca tema tpapme une ....... por ti ma kaloke  :buzeqeshje:  .
&***********************&

une them ta pysesh ....... do e beje me maman time po te tipej rasti ? dhe te presesh pergjigjen e tij ...... thuaj mendohu ke kohe 2 dite  :perqeshje:  . Kshu mirret vesh shoku!

----------


## ^SHIU^

> Po akuarium per peshq,
> nese nuk ka e as nuk i pelqen... *LARGOHU SA ME SHPEJTE PREJ TIJ!*
> rrjedhimisht: ai nuk e pelqen akuariumin, nuk i pelqen peshqit, nuk e pelqen detin DHE NUK I PELQEN FEMRAT!
> 
> Rrespekte,
> *TheG.*




Faleminderit qe ja shpjegove ketyre adoleshenteve se nuk e dine rendesine e akuariumit.

----------


## Falco115

> Desha nje Pyetje kam nje shok ne klas dhe e kam ne bank me te jam ulur qe 4 muaj dhe spo di se qfar shoku esht a thua njemend me do per shok apo si 
> a mund te me tregoni a ka naj menyr qe me zbulu une ket send se met vertet me do si shok apo me ka armik
> 
> 
> 
> nje dit ra xilja me hi ne klas dhe aj me qellim me vonoi me diqka dhe e humba oren


 Doni ti vazhdo të jesh një shok i mirë për të , mos ndrysho asgjë rri ai që je vetvetja, dhe koha do të zbuloj se a e ke verete mik apo jo.
Nje fjalë e urtë thot ''besnik bëhu por bes mos zë'' e kjo vlen per rastin tënd.
Rasti qe ke humb orën e mesimit nuk është i mjaftueshem per te then qe e ke armik, me duket se je nxitu pak, edhe pse ka shume njerz qe jan falso dhe ndryshe nga ata qe jan ne te vertete ,por ti rri ai qe je, bëhu pak me i kujdesshem dhe syçelë, për dyshimet tua ne ke të drejtë a jo nuk do zgjasë shumë dhe koha do te flet.

----------


## Mon.Alisa

Disa sa seriozisht e kane marre temen....me befasoni  :buzeqeshje:

----------

